# GTA Cubers? Canadian?!



## tecnikal (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey there, i hope this is the right place to post it BUT if its not, please redirect if anything.

So, i recently found a new opportunity to sell DIY cubes in Canada, Toronto, BUT i wanted to know if there are any people who are FROM toronto, Canada, Or even Canada, Who are interested IN the DIY cubes. They are coming from over seas, shipped, ETC. BUt i plan on reselling them here in Canada to make life easier for the Canadian cubers. IF you think this is a good idea, please reply or PM me  Thank you


----------



## Jai (Jan 14, 2009)

Try Canadiancubing.


----------



## riffz (Jan 14, 2009)

I would be interested! I'm from Ajax, just outside the GTA


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 15, 2009)

Alright, Tell a friend. I might start this soon time to see if it works out  BTW jai, your from GTA right? i saw a comment saying ur friends with Harris Chan . Thats pretty cool. Sorry for the off topic Lol


----------



## Jai (Jan 15, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> Alright, Tell a friend. I might start this soon time to see if it works out  BTW jai, your from GTA right? i saw a comment saying ur friends with Harris Chan . Thats pretty cool. Sorry for the off topic Lol



Yep, I'm from Thornhill, as it states under "location". And of course I know Harris, we went to the same elementary school, and he was the one that taught me to cube. 
Getting back on-topic here, will you be selling them "privately" (ie. people will email if they want one), or will you eventually set up some kind of website with an online shop?


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im from the GTA (Mississauga). I would be very interested.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> BUT i wanted to know if there are any people who are FROM toronto, Canada, Or even Canada, Who are interested IN the DIY cubes. Thank you


 I live 30 mins from Toronto , what kind of DIYs are you selling?


----------



## CorsonRoach (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah i'd be interested too.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 15, 2009)

This is great!! Jai, I was planning on setting up a website of some sort. If you are REALLLY close to where i live, i could privately sell to you guys. But other than that, a website would be ideal.

Now, since i seem to have quite a few willing buyers, i think i will follow throught with this. Ill keep you guys updated while i do my thingg  Gotta talk to my mom about this LOL 

Again , thanks. ull hopefully hear from me soon.

EDIT: sorry if you guys thought i had the cubes at this moment but im still (as mentioned before) considering if i should start this little business or not


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2009)

if you do want to sell cubes, why don't you bring them to the next Toronto competition? I'm sure lots of people there will be interested (especially if they're cheaper than the ones in the merchandise shop  ).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 15, 2009)

i lives in the western coast.......(surrey)


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> if you do want to sell cubes, why don't you bring them to the next Toronto competition? I'm sure lots of people there will be interested (especially if they're cheaper than the ones in the merchandise shop  ).



Seems like a good idea! Although i never knew there was goign to be another Toronto Competition:S


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 15, 2009)

Canadian Cubing Classic, and the Toronto Fall open...
Always held, every year since 2007...

Learn to read websites, rofl...

And yeah, I'm interested, so long as they're cheaper than the current rates on Rubiksfan/cubefans/9spuzzles...

And you have the GOOD kinds (Type As, Cs, Ds... IIs)...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > if you do want to sell cubes, why don't you bring them to the next Toronto competition? I'm sure lots of people there will be interested (especially if they're cheaper than the ones in the merchandise shop  ).
> ...



There's likely a Toronto Open Winter and/or a Canadian Open happening soon


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 16, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Canadian Cubing Classic, and the Toronto Fall open...
> Always held, every year since 2007...
> 
> Learn to read websites, rofl...
> ...



Ahh well i checked the websites and some dont say anything for 09 so it got me confused.

Prices and types will vary from A's C's D's . I still need to do some number cruching to see how i will benefit from this LOL


----------



## Jai (Jan 16, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> Prices and types will vary from A's C's D's . I still need to do some number cruching to see how i will benefit from this LOL



Keep in mind that if you're going to be selling at competitions, you're going to be directly competing with the merchandise "shop" (more of a merchandise counter). If you rip us off, we don't have to buy from you


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Cubing Classic, and the Toronto Fall open...
> ...



thats because they aren't announced yet

EDIT: TOW is ~March, CO is ~July


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd be interested .... Saskatchewan is where I am from ..


----------



## Setka456 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would be depending on what was avaliable.
i live in winnipeg


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia, and I know at least 2 other people besides myself that would also be purchasing these on a regular basis


----------



## Jasontang381 (Jan 18, 2009)

Id be interested too, I live in Richmond Hill


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> tecnikal said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



I emailed The WCA delegate of Canada and he aims to organize a competition in March ish..

Anyway, i plan on selling type Ds , A model one(black, white, sky blue, and Maybe C's
black and white in colour


Which one would you guys be most interested in? As i will purchase more of those.


----------



## Jai (Jan 18, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> Which one would you guys be most interested in? As i will purchase more of those.


I guess you could get cubes that Dave doesn't sell in the merch shop, so yeah, get some Type Cs, and maybe some gold, silver, and transparent Type Bs because they look awesome.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 19, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> I emailed The WCA delegate of Canada and he aims to organize a competition in March ish..
> 
> Anyway, i plan on selling type Ds , A model one(black, white, sky blue, and Maybe C's
> black and white in colour
> ...



do you have any type A's or D's of different colours?


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 19, 2009)

I go to school in Waterloo, but am from Calgary.
I would definitely be down for some stuff if you do plan on doing this sometime in the near future.


----------



## riffz (Jan 19, 2009)

Will they be the old type D's? If so, I want to buy one to try them out, but I would defnitely be buying type A's for the most part.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 20, 2009)

Alright guys. It seems a go. I just need to rack them up.

Sa967St, ive seen your vids and you do seem to be into coloured cubes. Might be buying them too aha 

But yes, Im selling A's C's F's and maybe Diansheng. Ill look into Gold + silver and transparent ones too.

Ill be up soon! 

thanks for you interest guys.


----------



## riffz (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## Zaxef (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in buying a DIY or two.. I've already been looking into it but my knowledge on the subject is limited as I'm quite new..
I live only about an hour away from TO


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 24, 2009)

alright Type A's and Type F's are my goals to sell for now, to see how business goes. If it goes alright, then i will be adding more to what i am selling.

How about Yuga? (type D)? I noticed people like type D's

I plan on doing deliveries within the GTA straight from my hands to yours ( i plan on 20 Dollars each cube if delivered to you by me. Consider the time : it will take about a day or so Depending on my schedule) ,If you are pretty close or deep in the GTA, otherwise i will use some sort of courier. Once i get things much more organized, i will start delivering all over Canada. Be easy, its my first attempt. Im trying to make it easier for Canadians (gta to start with) to receive cubes


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 25, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> alright Type A's and Type F's are my goals to sell for now, to see how business goes. If it goes alright, then i will be adding more to what i am selling.
> 
> How about Yuga? (type D)? I noticed people like type D's
> 
> I plan on doing deliveries within the GTA straight from my hands to yours ( i plan on 20 Dollars each cube if delivered to you by me. Consider the time : it will take about a day or so Depending on my schedule) ,If you are pretty close or deep in the GTA, otherwise i will use some sort of courier. Once i get things much more organized, i will start delivering all over Canada. Be easy, its my first attempt. Im trying to make it easier for Canadians (gta to start with) to receive cubes


cool, what kind of Type A's do you have?


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 27, 2009)

they are the oldest type a's. Im not to sure if people want that but i think it should be alright. Maybe ill order new type a's if people want?

Also i will get them in different colors.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> they are the oldest type a's. Im not to sure if people want that but i think it should be alright. Maybe ill order new type a's if people want?
> 
> Also i will get them in different colors.


where are you ordering them from?


----------



## Jai (Jan 27, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> they are the oldest type a's. Im not to sure if people want that but i think it should be alright. Maybe ill order new type a's if people want?
> 
> Also i will get them in different colors.



Just because they're old, doesn't mean they're bad; the old type As are excellent speedcubes.


----------



## riffz (Jan 27, 2009)

$20 per cube? Dude, that's kind of expensive. I can order a type A from puzzleproz and receive it within a week for about $15...

Will it be less expensive if you ship via courier? I'm in Ajax, about 30 minutes from Toronto.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 28, 2009)

20 bucks delivered by hand the next day depending on where you live. Not per cube, but for the cube and the almost instant delivery it will be 20. If you live farther, another option will be available. Maybe a more cheaper price once delivered by courier. I am getting them from an ebay supplier. There will be more delivery options once i get EVERYTHING straightened out. WOoo owning a business is tough stuff. 

Here is an example.

If you live about 20 minutes away from where i am, (west end etobicoke) , The delivery could happen pretty fast depending on the schedule. I will have an almost always open messenger so that tracking can be pretty easy if you are in the heart of the GTA.


----------

